# Critique a Noob?



## MrVoize

I have uploaded a few pieces to icompositions, and was wondering if anyone would like to give an honest critique. I'd appreciate the educated ears of talkclassical giving me their opinion/direction.

I have been focusing on learning as much as I can regarding strings this past year or so. Gone so far as to rent instuments and annoy my neighbors as I learned each one.

Spent months recording sample sets and sample sections (with the help of my family), and months more composing...

Enjoy:

La Mère Belle et Grande 
http://www.icompositions.com/music/song.php?sid=148168

Temeluchus - I
http://www.icompositions.com/music/song.php?sid=139136

Temeluchus - II (The Good Warning)
http://www.icompositions.com/music/song.php?sid=147082

I'm a complete noob, but very open to constructive criticism.

Thanks!


----------



## MrVoize

D'oh!









I posted in the wrong section.

Any chance a mod could move this?


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

MrVoize said:


> D'oh!...Any chance a mod could move this?


All righty- over to 'Today's Composers' it is.


----------



## Head_case

I just get a screen asking me to subscribe to something, just to listen to the piece? 


I'm a complete noob when it comes to understanding why anyone would make listeners jump through hurdles just to hear a new piece. Isn't there an easier way to upload it? (e.g. Youtube or something?)


----------



## Yoshi

They work just fine for me?


----------



## Head_case

it's just me being a complete noob then. 

Nothing ever seems to download for me!


----------



## Yoshi

Strange... it didn't ask to download anything to me. It just opened.


----------



## Head_case

Sorry for the off topic ...but this isn't the first time I've found it impossible to view!

Are you using Windows?

I normally use a Mac. I'm on Windows at the moment and it's all weird to me.


----------



## Yoshi

Yes, I'm using Windows. I'm a complete idiot with computers most of the time, but if it helps, when I open it the Quicktime player opens aswell. Maybe you don't have it?


----------



## Head_case

I don't have Quicktime player. I have a Windows media player. 

Someone else mentioned I should use quicktime once before.

Why would it not just open up in Windows? My computer brain is going to run out of memory if I keep on downloading new programs into its tiny skull!


----------



## Toccata

Head_case said:


> I don't have Quicktime player. I have a Windows media player.
> 
> Someone else mentioned I should use quicktime once before.
> 
> Why would it not just open up in Windows? My computer brain is going to run out of memory if I keep on downloading new programs into its tiny skull!


The various pieces should play just by clicking on the arrow button in the play box below the title. If they won't play, I can't understand that. An alternative is to download each file using the facility below the play box; save it to "file". It should play in WMP as each file is MP3 320 kbps format.

In general, it's useful to have QuickTime and RealPlayer stored on your PC as well as Windows Media Player, because some music files won't play without these programmes. Be careful in downloading the software; only select the "free" versions and do not tick any boxes that involve having icons on the desktop or changing anything to do with your browser. One of the best sites for downloads is THIS. Take a look in the audio section.


----------



## MrVoize

Head_case said:


> I just get a screen asking me to subscribe to something, just to listen to the piece?
> 
> I'm a complete noob when it comes to understanding why anyone would make listeners jump through hurdles just to hear a new piece. Isn't there an easier way to upload it? (e.g. Youtube or something?)


Sorry for the inconvenience. 
Generally if you do not have quicktime, windows media player should still be able to stream the piece. The interface is mismatched for size so the "play" button may be cropped off and hard to recognize. Otherwise you should still be able to click the download button (which I think someone else referenced in this thread).


----------



## MrVoize

Direct Download to my latest piece:
La Belle Mère et Grande
(The Mother Beautiful and Great)
View attachment 1168


String Quintet
(2 Violins, Viola, Cello, Dbl Bass)
Coposed and recorded by me (with help from my family).

Extra thanks to anyone with any critique and direction to improve my compositions.


----------



## MrVoize

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Aramis

I see thread about amateur composition with unusually many answers and I think "it must be some interesting and controversial work that provoked many answers!". impatient I enter the thread to read two posts with links to composition and eleven posts about various ways of listening to music via hosting services in diffrent operating systems. 

Personally I like to add a lot of spices into dinner. Shop sauces always seem to be not enough spicy for my taste, only tomato sauces happen to be good. But only in case of noodles, with rice you have no choice but to add paper, thyme, tarragon yourself.


----------



## MrVoize




----------



## Aramis




----------



## MrVoize

C'mon folks, I'm begging for input here...


----------



## Daveigh

I've listened to La Mère Belle et Grande, and the sound is of very high quality and the instruments sound good, however, it seems that there isn't a main theme here, it sounds a bit random.
I think there should be a melody here which is like the chorus of the song.


----------



## LarsikComposer

Hi!

I have listened to all your compositions you linked to and I must say I liked Temeluchus II best. But Im wondering what do you want to achieve with your music. Its hard to say something about it without knowing what you wanna express or achieve.
The music is not very good, but not very bad either. You should try to changed expression some places. It sounds a bit boring when the whole piece drives in the same engine, if you know what I mean. Anyway.. I think you have done a great job composing this


----------

